# New Look On Our Endless Nissan R35 GTR (1000R)



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Good Evening Everyone,

We recently made a few exterior upgrades to our Endless Nissan R35 GTR. We had attended the VMAX200 top speed event 3 weeks ago and achieved a top speed of 210MPH on the mile straight. This was the fastest car of the day with a higher top speed than a Porsche 918 and McLaren P1 which had also gone on the VMAX200 event previously. It has the same top speed as the La-Ferrari. This alone is a huge achievement and we are proud with how the car performs on the street and the track. 

We have carried out a photo-shoot on how the Endless Nissan R35 GTR currently stands. We had got the exterior upgrades done by Kream Development who carried out their Exclusive edition full carbon front fenders/wings, Carbon bonnet with carbon boot-lid, 2016 front and back headlight conversion and custom carbon rear diffuser. Kream Development have done a fantastic job on the car and the transformation is subtle however gives a more aggressive and unique look, The product quality and fitments are incredible. 

We had plenty of fun this year with the car attending many Car events and Santa Pod events. The best ¼ mile time this car achieved was 9.6 seconds at 145MPH. We are extremely happy with the outcome and cant wait till next summer when we can enjoy the car again. We hope you all like the new look and images we have taken on this incredible machine. 


Kind Regards

Ricky


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Images 2...


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Images 3...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

A mental car. Still looking good!


----------



## Endless86 (May 19, 2016)

it looks stealthy


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks guys for the positive comments, Kadir Bhai if your passing through anytime pop in and have a look at the car and would be nice to catch up, let us know.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

F1PRESTIGEGROUP said:


> Thanks guys for the positive comments, Kadir Bhai if your passing through anytime pop in and have a look at the car and would be nice to catch up, let us know.


Thank you baiya and sure thing. Will give you a shout. Im sure my little boy would love to see this monster! :squintdan


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Lovely car bro.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

mental


----------



## elninio111 (Sep 13, 2016)

OMG Ricky that 35 looks amazing mate


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

I like how it still looks reasonably sain


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks guys for the kind words. It sure did take alot of time and effort to get the car looking and performing as well as it does. We have put back on the rear original spoiler in carbon to give the car a more road going look and the car just looks amazing as a whole. Now its parked away during winter and we cant wait to use her once summer is back. Long wait to go i guess


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks great, Not OTT but still aggressive and it's great to see a body kit that fits like OEM rather than bolted on with rivets... 

Are those fenders for sale?


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Are those fenders for sale?[/QUOTE]

Hi there, glad you like the new look on the car. Yes these fenders are available for sale at Kream Developments and they have sold a few to GTR owners on here as well. They look fantastic and fitment is great.


----------



## diki (Oct 23, 2016)

great car, great Speed


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

one of the best looking r35's seen to date, :bowdown1:


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

This is a weapon


----------



## D4rlg (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks awesome


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

*Endless R35 GTR 1000R At Vmax200 Achieving 220MPH*

Good Morning Everyone,


It's been quite a while since we last uploaded anything or updated this thread, we been very busy with work throughout the summer period and now have a bit more time to bring out the GTR and have some fun before winter arrives. So Saturday that just went we had taken our Endless R35 GTR 1000R to Vmax200 and we achieved a whopping 220mph which we are very pleased and impressed with as didn't think we would get 220mph because last year the car managed 210mph in the wet and we thought this time round it will only manage around 210-215mph. 


Last years event we was the winners of the day. This year we had come second place with more cars and harder competition at this years event. First place was ES Motors 1400BHP Porsche 997 Turbo S which was the most powerful car at the event achieving 228mph. The event was a fantastic day out for all of us who attended as the weather cleared up, there were many exclusive vehicles that you don't see on the road everyday and a lot of people showing interest in the car after our 220mph run. It was a very good feeling knowing that our GTR matched the same Top Speed of the 1360BHP Koenigsegg Edition 1:One which is worth over 2million pounds. 


Wanted to say a Special Big Thank You to Iain at Litchfield who has supported us all the way through, He had the car through the whole of summer tweaking it up and upgrading a few bits and bobs around the car, few days before the event we had given him many data logs on the road so he can finely tune the car and he has given us improved maps within hours and mainly on the day of Vmax he was sending us improved live race fuel maps with more boost and ignition timing throughout the higher gears. We can't thank you enough for all the hard work and support you have shown us and hope next year we can crack 225-230mph with your help. It's a good feeling to know when your mapper tells you your cars not at its limit just yet, it has more to go! This machine is one of the fastest street spec GTR's in the country and it's a good all rounder at Drag/Track/Top Speed Runs what more can we ask for from this Hyper Car Killer 


Definitely next year we will attend Vmax and that should be interesting. Enough of me talking and putting you guys back to sleep lol I have uploaded some images from the day so you can can see the cars that attended the event, Enjoy.



Best Regards

Ricky


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

images 2...


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

images 3..


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

What a beast!! Stunning mate!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mental.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

More importantly though.. Mashallah. What a car.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Wowsers!!! Thanks for the update.

That Grid is just filled with Incredible machines, and for the 'Neesan' to be Top(2nd)Dog is just phenomenal!!!!!

Well done to you all, and Ian your just a GTR DON!!


----------

